# Miami Built New England



## Freqman1 (Oct 7, 2021)

Couldn't find the thread for this one--still at $5!





__





						Bicycle Frame England - Made in Worcester, Mass |     	 		Estate & Personal Property 		 	 		Personal Property 		 	  |  Online Auctions | Proxibid
					

See items during preview and/or view photos for item condition




					www.proxibid.com


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 7, 2021)

@lgrinnings


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 7, 2021)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/does-anyone-recognize-this-1920s-era-truss-frame.129265
Chain ring sprocket looks like an Emblem?








						Sprocket id | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Need help ID this chainwheel, thanks in advance!




					thecabe.com


----------



## biker (Oct 20, 2021)

Sold for $350.


----------



## catfish (Oct 20, 2021)

biker said:


> Sold for $350.



Plus 18 % premium, and 6% tax.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 30, 2021)

Three relatively poor pictures copied to another thread for posterity purposes, second opinions, etc..








						Anyone here own a Miami / Flying Merkel Bicycle? | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

This kinda seems to answer another question about when the badge was introduced. If this is, in fact, a 1919 model then it appears 1920 is the first year for the badge. V/r Shawn




					thecabe.com


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 15, 2021)

We have recently seen another Grady bike, sold on the CABE. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/19teens-new-england-truss-bridge.199419/

That one clearly shows a “4-ply Hercules” (strong) frame construction at head tube, and absence of any built-in provisions for chain tensioner screws; (Miami features); but the bike in poor-pictures does not.

Perhaps *not* all Grady’s were Miami bikes.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 16, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Perhaps *not* all Grady’s were Miami bikes.



It has been previously discussed and proven on this forum both Davis and Shelby built for Grady.  Likely others as well as there is a racer shown on the forum that is constructed of BSA components.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 16, 2021)

I missed, did not see, or don’t remember the BSA bike.

I have seen threads that show Meiselbach or Shelby related Grady bicycles, but it is not my style to show pictures of bikes that I think do not help a member, or other later searching members with similar questions; (i.e., wrong pictures/posts/threads, in my opinion, sometimes based on bad pictures).

Sometimes pictures do help in eliminating what something is not.  At least one poster (link in post #6) believes the that the bicycle in the poor pictures might be similar to one almost shown in a smaller grainy picture on another thread and forum. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/a...ying-merkel-bicycle.48591/page-55#post-543709


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 16, 2021)

Posts: #803 & 804









						Show your Davis built bicycles | Antique Bicycles Pre-1933
					

The serial number on the bottom is a very good tell....the forks help a lot if any of the frames have them....a Dayton frame should have a lot of lug construction. Also Dayton’s have a big bottle cap hole on the head tube...not screw holes. Photo credit: hoofhearted.  THANK YOU!




					thecabe.com


----------

